# Pflueger Skilkast 1953



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Just got this reel from another member here and what a cool reel this is. I have never seen a reel with a "Mechanical Thumber". This little reel is pretty cool lookin. It's a level wind and when you adjust the "thumber" to free spool the whole handle turns. I have never seen that either. Anyone one ever see one of these?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

got a pic?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hope these work*

Here ya go.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sure is a pretty looking reel.

Evan


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet reel man! I had an old Shakespeare Criterion from the late 50's, early 60's that I picked up at a yard sale when I was about 14. First bait casting reel I ever owned. It was direct drive, so there was no free spool and no anti-reverse. Your thumb was the drag.  I think I still have scars on my left thumb from that thing. Caught a few hundred carp and catfish on it though. Wish I still had it.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Sweet reel man! I had an old Shakespeare Criterion from the late 50's, early 60's that I picked up at a yard sale when I was about 14. First bait casting reel I ever owned. It was direct drive, so there was no free spool and no anti-reverse. Your thumb was the drag.  I think I still have scars on my left thumb from that thing. Caught a few hundred carp and catfish on it though. Wish I still had it.


I have an old reel, and it's similar to what you're describing, Terry, and similar to what Rudde has. I think mine is a Langley. I have no idea where I picked it up. It's hard to tell. When we used to fish for lake trout under the lights and were just interested in getting the bait 12 or 15 feet deep straight down, I used to put that reel on a really limber rod. It was a blast! I never casted it, because there was no free spool, as you say. As I recall (and this is going back several years) the handle on it got bent somehow and was bumping against the little knob on the side and I thought I might break it if I tried to bend it back. I need to dig it out, check the model #, and see if I can find a replacement handle.

Cool thread, RuddeDogg!  Hadn't thought about that reel in a LOOOOOOONG time, but like I said, I never used it for anything besides fishing it straight down.

That really is a sharp reel. For its age, it looks to be in really good shape, too. Good deal, Rudde!


AJ


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Your thumb was the drag.  I think I still have scars on my left thumb from that thing. Caught a few hundred carp and catfish on it though. Wish I still had it.



think it was joe mullet tellin me about catching false albacore off the beach on a direct drive reel,can see carp but cant even imagine the burning from a screeaming albert on light tackle


----------

